Ask HN: What are the 20% of ML/DL skills that are used 80% of the time - snyp
======
anotherbrownguy
Talking about ML and DL and figuring out how companies can add a few buzzwords
in their marketing to say that they use AI.

------
_0ffh
One of them is probably data preprocessing: To properly prepare the data
before presenting it to the algorithm.

~~~
throwaway2016a
This is one thing that frustrates me about AI. I can data pre-process all day
every day, I've been writing ETLs and data warehouses for years. But what am I
supposed to preprocess it to? What is the ideal shape of the data?

A lot of courses gloss over this. The dedicate a whole section to cleaning
data and then skip straight to ML with datasets already made. Or slightly
better, they make you pre-process the data but tell you exactly what columns
you need not why. So when you have a new project unless it is near identical
to the example in the course you may not know what to do.

------
unityByFreedom
model.fit()

~~~
tekproxy
And model.fit_transform()

